# QBasic Bruch kürzen



## erdock (19. Dezember 2011)

habe in info ne aufgabe bekomm:

 Entwickeln sie eine Algorithmus, der die Zähler und Nenner zweier Brüche einliest, die Brüche multipliziert und das Produkt (Zähler und Nenner getrennt) ausgibt.

 also praktisch 4 eingaben und 2 ausgaben

 das hab ich auch schon hinbekomm das problem is die müssen gekürzt sein da weiß ich nicht wie man das in Basic implementiert ...

 Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen

 Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## sheel (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Bitte Fragen nicht in die Tutorials-Inbox posten.

Rechne den Ggt aus und dividiere Zähler und Nenner dadurch.

Gruß


----------

